# Living Alone-------Good Things & Bad Things



## Lon (Jun 20, 2017)

Having returned from the Dermatologist this afternoon after having a Basal Cell Skin Cancer removed from the middle of my back with a few stitiches Ithought to my self. I can't see or feel to reach the middle of my back. How the hell am I going to change the bandage. I"ll worry about it tomorrow after I shower. Surely their are other things that make living alone a challenge.  Post a few.


----------



## hauntedtexan (Jun 20, 2017)

I can't alternate cleaning the bathroom anymore...... Glad the Dr's fixed you!


----------



## helenbacque (Jun 20, 2017)

Doing simple self-maintenance is difficult when one's right arm is immobilized.  Restraints come off Friday but a live-in partner would have made life easier the past few weeks.  In ordinary circumstances, I enjoy the solitude of living alone.  

I'm glad you're rid of the basal cell thingie.  On the back it may be hard to care for but removing one from my nose left a lopsided scar.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 20, 2017)

I had some cream for my back to put on.

I used a small paint roller.  These are the kind of things you have to come up with. I don't know how to change a dressing though. Sterilize a pair of tongs perhaps?


----------



## terry123 (Jun 21, 2017)

There are a quite a few things I struggle with since my left arm and hand are paralyzed.  I live by myself but it would be easier to do things with help.  I struggle with bringing groceries in.  Most things I can get in except for the 12 pack cokes.  I buy them when on sale only and will call the office and one of the guys will run down and get out for me.  Its things like washing your back, taking bandages off the right arm after a blood test, etc. So far I can buy long handled brushes to help with bathing etc..  I have learned little tricks over  in order to keep my independence through the years. Years of PT and OT have helped.  The last time I had OT, the therapist remarked that I could teach  others some of the things I have learned through the years.  Nice but I would rather have the use of the arm and hand or a partner to help out.


----------



## slobee (Jun 21, 2017)

I have an acquaintance (a widow)  in a wheel chair that does not drive.  No grocery deliveries in her area, no neighbors willing to help, no friends strong enough to handle her & her wheel chair. No Uber, but she wants to live in the country.  She does not want to be involved with Home Health care or social workers.  Any suggestions for her? She has not been receptive to anything I've suggested.  Only child lives out of town.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 21, 2017)

Talk her into she will love living more with extra help.


----------



## HipGnosis (Jun 22, 2017)

hauntedtexan said:


> I can't alternate cleaning the bathroom anymore...


But now you're only cleaning your mess.  Unless you throw wild parties.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 22, 2017)

I'd be lost without my back scratcher !


----------



## HipGnosis (Jun 22, 2017)

The garage is all mine do with whatever I want.   Ditto for bathroom counter and medicine cabinet.
I don't hear anyone's alarm or bathroom processes.  No worry of anyone flushing or doing a load of laundry while I shower.  All the hot water is mine.
No 'compromising' or taking turns on the TV remote or what movies to rent.
I buy, cook and eat food I want, how I want, when I want.  I make a sausage corn chowder that just comes alive with rotel or hot sauce.

But...
I could really use some help buying and picking out cloths, home decorating and landscape design.
There are some home and vehicle maintenance things that a third hand really helps - holding a light or ladder, handing me tools or holding something steady.
Sometimes I simply can't decide what to eat; both at home and what restaurant to go to.


----------



## Manatee (Jun 25, 2017)

Falcon said:


> I'd be lost without my back scratcher !



I have 3 back scratchers that I keep in different places in our condo.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 25, 2017)

Manatee said:


> I have 3 back scratchers that I keep in different places in our condo.



What are the girlfriends names?


----------

